# 17.10.07 ningi creek



## jimmybob (Aug 10, 2007)

im hitting up ningi creek on wednesday...anyone else lucky enough to be on holidays?...come out and lets nail some lizards!


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

unfortunately not... but there has been some great reports of mj's coming from the locals. good luck.


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Jimmybob,
What time are you going out?


----------



## jimmybob (Aug 10, 2007)

mate il be on the water by 8ish..so not too early


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Jimmybob, PM sent.


----------



## jimmybob (Aug 10, 2007)

great to meet ya rod...sorry bout the bad weather  ...another time when its not so damn windy :shock: ..


----------

